
Community Contest: Creative Navigation in Email - kitwalker12
https://litmus.com/community/discussions/1086-community-contest-creative-navigation-in-email
======
kitwalker12
I was impressed with how marketers are hacking emails to get the most out of
them. personally I would love some of this ingenuity in my inbox.

